# Juicer recipes



## fredtgreco (May 14, 2010)

OK, so I just bought a Breville Juicer.

Amazon.com: Breville 800JEXL Juice Fountain Elite 1000-Watt Juice Extractor: Kitchen & Dining

Part of the reason is for me in the morning to get more nutrients, part of the reason is to find a way to sneak some vegetables (or vegetable juice, more properly) into my oldest son, who barely eats anything. So I am looking for juice "recipes" that:

1. Provide a nice mix for me
2. Find a way to "hide" the taste of vegetables (carrot, celery, broccoli, etc) in a juice with stronger fruit flavors.

What should I try?


----------



## Idelette (May 14, 2010)

I used to juice a lot, and there are some pretty good recipes out there! I like to juice celery, carrots, cucumbers, ginger, apples and pears with one of the following: (spinach, kale, or collard greens). Or you can do fruit juices like bananas, strawberries, kiwis, celery, cucumber and one green veggie from above. You can also do a spicy, mexican-flavored tomato juice: onions, garlic, tomatoes, one green veggie (from above), green and red peppers, a little avocado, cilantro, and chili peppers. A really good fruity one is: peaches or mangos with strawberries, bananas, pineapple, fresh coconut shavings or coconut milk, and one green veggie. There are a lot of other good ones out there that you can find online, but here's a start for you....Enjoy!


----------



## louis_jp (May 14, 2010)

Just plain carrots and apples are actually pretty darn good, and sweet enough that a kid would drink it IF you can disguise the color somehow. I used to use that as a base and then add one other ingredient, like some greens or something. I need to get back into that; I never felt better in my life than when I was juicing.


----------

